# Pescador or Heritage Angler 14



## Jay39833 (Jan 2, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

I am definitely leaning towards the Heritage, but it has less reviews to read than the Pescador, so I thought I would ask y'all. I am about 6 foot 200 lbs with deep brown eyes, wide feet and I enjoy long paddles down the beach. 

I would also like to offshore fish, if that helps.


----------



## Jay39833 (Jan 2, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Ignore this post, my silly phone likes to make double posts if I hit back after starting a new thread. anyone know how to delete a thread?


----------



## loadtoad1a7 (Oct 29, 2011)

I have the pescador 12 and love it I can only imagine the 14 being even better.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

I'll give my vote for the Heritage 14. Very dry and stable. Check my youtube, I've got a couple videos of me using it.


----------



## Jay39833 (Jan 2, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Ignore this post, my silly phone likes to make double posts if I hit back after starting a new thread. anyone know how to delete a thread?


----------

